# WebHosts that Offer both Dedicated SSLs & Shopping Carts



## T D Homa (Aug 19, 2006)

Good Afternoon Everyone,

Hope everyone had a nice weekend, sorry back to my questions as I begin to look at more and more hosting companies I see that nearly every site I go to says good and bad things about there customer reviews.

I then am left more puzzled than before as I was hoping to find a web hosting company that offers both: 

a Dedicated SSL Certificate - as I have been told by many people that customers look at this as a definite relief that you care for their security and privacy (as I do.)

&

A shopping cart - that is easily capable to be added to my hosting package. As trying to code one myself would be a bit extravagent when I am just starting out with a few designs and on a budget.

Now, I know many of the members here have sites that are up and running and most likely have one or both of these features included in their hosting packages. 
Although I am on a budget I am willing to spend money where its needed especially for the safety of my customers.

Does anyone have suggestions for me? 
What web hosting services(provider) do you have? 

What package did you decide to go with?

Any and all help would be greatly appreciated, as I realize prices can change periodically I just need some help and or suggestions.

Thanks Again to all that post replies, I really do appreciate the help,

~Tim


----------



## SoloStampede (Aug 4, 2007)

Im getting rid of my current hosting provider. I ran a script on it called OSCommerce that offered alot. but now im gonna use shopify.com. They're a shopping cart service with support for blogging, SSL, 3rd part fulfillment services and 3rd party cc processing, plus much more.


----------



## tfalk (Apr 3, 2008)

Lunarpages offers SSL certificates and they will install them for you as well. Their hosting package comes with scripts to install OsCommerce, Zencart or CubeCart.


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

tfalk said:


> Lunarpages offers SSL certificates and they will install them for you as well. Their hosting package comes with scripts to install OsCommerce, Zencart or CubeCart.


I was going to suggest LunarPages as well. I've read mostly good reviews about their support, and they offer SSL and easy to install shopping carts.


----------



## T D Homa (Aug 19, 2006)

Anybody know how easy/difficult it is to use osCommerce? Also, what is needed to use it other than an ssl of some type (shared/dedicated), webhosting, products, and paypal?

I think this may be the best choise of the three lunar offers: Zen, Cube, osCommerce....

Any help/suggestions appreciated


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

> Anybody know how easy/difficult it is to use osCommerce?


Difficult for who?  

For some people it is easy, for some people it is a big challenge.

It all depends on how comfortable you are and your level of knowledge of installing/editing these type scripts.

They all come with pretty detailed instructions that you can follow.



> Also, what is needed to use it other than an ssl of some type (shared/dedicated), webhosting, products, and paypal?


That's about it. If you want to accept credit cards outside of PayPal, then you would need a merchant account.



> I think this may be the best choise of the three lunar offers: Zen, Cube, osCommerce....


I would actually say cubecart is the best choice out of the 3 that lunarpages offers, but that opinion is going to vary depending on who you ask


----------



## T D Homa (Aug 19, 2006)

What I'm trying to do is to vreat my website to work within (using paypal). Right now I think paypal is the best way to go as I am just starting up.

Rodney: You recommend using Cubecart, can I ask why you think so?

Thx


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

> Rodney: You recommend using Cubecart, can I ask why you think so?


Because it allows for ease of product management, ease of site management, ease of customer management, ease of customization, better shipping options, inventory management, better PayPal experience for customers (in my opinion), etc.



> What I'm trying to do is to vreat my website to work within (using paypal). Right now I think paypal is the best way to go as I am just starting up.


If you just want a PayPal powered shopping cart, all you have to do is login to PayPal and click on the Merchant Services tab to get the shopping cart buttons and code that you need to add to your existing website. I think they have tutorials and instructions at PayPal to explain how it all works


----------



## eagleland04 (Aug 12, 2008)

I have finally chosen to go with Lunarpages.....but they have like 3 different packages. Im leaning towards the LPquicksite for 9.95....they also have the basic for 6.95....now what? Of course i want the cheap but i also want the easiest....Oh and is there a coupon code?


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

eagleland04 said:


> I have finally chosen to go with Lunarpages.....but they have like 3 different packages. Im leaning towards the LPquicksite for 9.95....they also have the basic for 6.95....now what? Of course i want the cheap but i also want the easiest....Oh and is there a coupon code?


I think either the basic or quicksite will work fine.

You'll have to google around to see if there are any coupon codes.


----------

